# استغاثة عاجلة لطلبة وخريجى هندسة اتصالات



## alaarekabe (27 يناير 2010)

اخى عنده امتحان فى مادة digital logic circuit وهو فى سنة اولى اتصلات لو حد يسعدنا فى ايجاد امتحانات محلولة فى المادة يسعدنا ضرورى عشان هو مش عارف ومش فاهم الـ encoder و decoder و adder و 
Multiplexers/Demultiplexers ضرورى عشان خاطر ربنا والامتحان يوم 4/2/2010 رجاء خاص وعاجل


----------



## alaarekabe (27 يناير 2010)

او اى امثلة محلولة


----------



## 00ahmed00 (28 يناير 2010)

حبيبي الغالي دزيت كتااب الك برسالة اتمنى يفيدك


----------



## mhammad2100 (28 فبراير 2010)

و انا كمان عندي امتحان ديجيتال الكترونيكس 1 و محتاج امثلة على ال mapping, grouping


----------

